# Should You Install E-Assist On Your Trike?



## WIGHTDIAMOND (24 Mar 2019)

This article is my take on whether or not people should install e-assist and the much debated cardio benefits of with or without.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2019)

I converted mine but then again the Titanium 'upgrade' to my leg didn't go too well.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2019)

If you look at it “as a tool” and use it as such it helps when you get old, passed it, an old fart


----------



## wotsthat (27 Jun 2019)

read an article recently (that i'll try to find again to post here) 
saying you get just as much exercise/benefit with the assist


----------



## wotsthat (27 Jun 2019)

having finally got rid of the car and about to build a bamboo recumbent trike ( hopefully to travel far an wide)
I absolutely am going to have e-assist, just have to work out which hub or mid - but that's another thread


----------



## BilboSmeggins (27 Jun 2019)

I had e-assist on my trike, and wouldn't have been without it. You can still get the same amount of exercise, but get far more miles under your bum for your efforts. Without it, I would have been limited to more local rides, instead of really getting out and about. Added to that, there are some crippling hills where I live, that have even the most avid of cyclists forced to dismount. To be able to tackle those means that you don't have to spend hours route-planning, trying to flatten out rides into a manageable state.


----------



## wotsthat (27 Jun 2019)

BilboSmeggins said:


> I had e-assist on my trike, and wouldn't have been without it. You can still get the same amount of exercise, but get far more miles under your bum for your efforts. Without it, I would have been limited to more local rides, instead of really getting out and about. Added to that, there are some crippling hills where I live, that have even the most avid of cyclists forced to dismount. To be able to tackle those means that you don't have to spend hours route-planning, trying to flatten out rides into a manageable state.




That is what i want - tae go further nice!!


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (11 Jul 2019)

wotsthat said:


> read an article recently (that i'll try to find again to post here)
> saying you get just as much exercise/benefit with the assist



https://etrike.net/how-electric-assist-bikes-and-trikes-can-provide-a-better-workout/

https://etrike.net/ebikes-etrikes-provide-same-fitness-benefits-as-non-assisted-counterparts/


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Jul 2019)

The answer is no. Absolutely not under any circumstances whatsoever..............

Unless you want.to.


----------

